# General Creative Cloud questions



## rclanger (Nov 16, 2017)

There isn't, as far as I can tell a Creative Cloud forum. Never mind all the possible permitations there might be.

To my question. I have the Photography CC subscripion. I did not get very far on the computer I had before realizing I had to upgrade my hardware.

I had downloaded and installed CC and LR and PS. I synced 13000 files. Because I can have 2 installs I left the old computer installation alone.

On the new computer I downloaded and installed CC only. Went to Assets, Files. Opened the new CC folder.

It started to sync (download) 18000 files. Where did the extra 5000 files come from? Do I have a problem?

I have not installed LR or PS as of yet.

Getting LR installed with all the presets and other apps will also be a problem. I do have backups.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 16, 2017)

I think you'll have to find the files and tell by context.

It could be files (or smart previews) you had in Lightroom mobile before all this started?

It could be you had more files that sync'd up than you thought? 

You didn't mention whether you sync'd with Classic (and effectively LR mobile with smart previews) or LR CC (sync'd originals), it could be you have some kind of combination depending on how you had it set up.

My suggestion is hunt around until you find examples of "extra" files and it may become obvious by context.

On a related note, the forum Lightroom Class CC is for Classic, and Lightroom CC is for the Windows Creative Cloud, so they are there and separate (not sure if someone wants to move this thread; if I can I have never tried and don't want to break something).


----------



## rclanger (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks. The prior count was correct, but what the process and the apps might do is not known.


----------

